# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Предложение!

## Victim

...

----------


## Аска

А бухать будем?   :Smile:

----------


## Wolf

ага.  ну без этого никак  :Big Grin: 
victim , а идейка ничего, можно

----------


## 208

Даешь IRC-канал!

----------


## taggart

> Даешь IRC-канал!


 %-) http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=563

----------


## Victim

...

----------


## fucka rolla

> irc лучше. хотя бы тем что это irc.


 и че?
заипись аргумент!!!   а че в icq в конфирент зал не уединится?
и че вам чата местного мала? все равно эта затея на пару недель...потом забросят все это...

----------


## fucka rolla

шикарно!!! тепер усёк....спс

----------


## grey

> Извиняюсь если эта тема уже поднималась, но я вроде не нашел. В общем, а что если создать тему и объявлять в ней о "сходках в чате" в определённое время? А то постоянно "в чате никого нет"


 можно в теме чата здесь http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=320

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

Как насчёт того,чтобы создать такие штуки,как *Знакомства*,например....где каждый может оставить инфу о себе(фио,там,возраст,интересы и тд),контакты или даже фоту свою выложить...удобно,думаю,будет разбираться кто где кого и зачем  :wink: ну, и так далее...

----------

